# GOOD GRIEF.....Talk about a snow day!



## glenolam

Well - we got hit HARD by the storm...it is 11:15 am and STILL SNOWING!  I know we have more than the 22 the news is saying CT got.  My husband and I went outside around 9:30 -10 to access the situation and I have to say DANG.  We have big problems!







First I noticed something was a little different with the chicken pen - the chicken wiring seemed a little lower than usual.  That's when I noticed the entire back fence caved in under the pressure of the snow! UGH  Good news is that nothing broke but the poles so at least no one can get in or out through any holes. The back and one side of the pen are enclosed in the goat yard, so even if they do get out it's just into the goat pen anyway.
















The goats luckily have a tarp-awning in front of their barn and with the direction the wind was blowing there was little snow that blew into the front area of their barn.  They still didn't like the idea of the snow!











Here's Fudgie's belly - she's due February 8th:






Then we went to our portable shed where we store random stuff, some hay and other odds and ends.  We knew we had to get the snow off the top so the tarp didn't rip, but it was too late.  One entire section ripped right down the middle.  Oh well - guess we have to buy a new cover now.  Good thing we got the shed off of craigslist for a good price!






By the way - that ladder is a 6' ladder that can't be pushed all the way to the ground because of the snow!

I headed towards the cow barn and at least their shelter is facing the way the wind is blowing so inside isn't stuffed with snow.  The calves don't really know what to do, but are making the best of it!





















Now - let's see your snow day pictures!!


----------



## aggieterpkatie

Wow! You guys sure are getting hit hard. We only ended up with a layer of ice with about 2" of snow over that.  Last year we had 2 HUGE blizzards like you're getting now, and is it weird of me to say I wish we'd gotten more snow?    Hopefully no more damage will happen because of the weight of the snow!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

Goodness!  Everyone looks safe and sound despite mother nature's best effort.


----------



## Livinwright Farm

We have quite a bit of snow up here in north central NH as well, and it is far from over!   Guess I will be on this thing a lot today  that and checking for hatching progress in my LG 9200 incubator....


----------



## AkTomboy

Yall have more snow than I do here in Alaska ~ hope you and your critters stay safe and warm till the storm breaks


----------



## ksalvagno

Boy, have fun digging out of that stuff! We were hit but definitely not that bad.


----------



## glenolam

Even though debt isn't something I'm fond of, this is one of those times I'm glad we financed a nice new tractor a few years ago!  Hubby was able to plow us out in about an hour - the mounds of snow are about 10' high!  Our 5yr old had a blast climbing to the top and sliding down!

In some of the mounds he fell right through and it was over his head - he even lost his boot after he got stuck one time!  Too bad the video camera was inside b/c we would have won something on America's Funniest Home Videos!


----------



## Livinwright Farm

glenolam said:
			
		

> Even though debt isn't something I'm fond of, this is one of those times I'm glad we financed a nice new tractor a few years ago!  Hubby was able to plow us out in about an hour - the mounds of snow are about 10' high!  Our 5yr old had a blast climbing to the top and sliding down!
> 
> In some of the mounds he fell right through and it was over his head - he even lost his boot after he got stuck one time!  Too bad the video camera was inside b/c we would have won something on America's Funniest Home Videos!


----------



## Henrietta23

Yeah, we sure got slammed! The netting over our chicken/duck pen is pulling down too but the fences are all okay. The goats are dealing with it all. 










Any guesses what's under here?


----------



## AlaskanShepherdess

I have a girl due Feb 8th too, though she looks much bigger. (Hoping for triplets!)

Looks like ya'll have had more snow then we have had all winter!


----------



## Henrietta23

It was a record breaker at Bradley International Airport here in CT. Highest recorded snow fall since snow fall has been recorded there.


----------



## glenolam

What's sad is that I KNOW we got more than 25"!


----------



## DonnaBelle

And here I was in Oklahoma whining about l/2 inch of snow on the ground for 4 days because it's about 23 degrees here and won't melt.

I need to woman up and quit complaining about the weather but I probably won't!!

 I wish I was in Key Largo at the hotel tiki bar with a rum punch.

DonnaBelle


----------



## Henrietta23

Uh, were we complaining that we had too much snow *last *week? 'Cause this week is just* NUTS*!!!!

"Dear Winter,
Thank you for your kind gift of all the pretty white snow. You really are far too generous and I find I cannot accept such a large gift. I must return the snow to you as soon as possible. We can still be friends."


----------



## glenolam




----------



## ksalvagno

I can't believe the way you guys are getting hammered. I'm so thankful that Ohio has not been part of that. I'm sure we will get it at some point but thankful that it wasn't this year (at least so far). I hope you guys can dig out ok.


----------



## glenolam

**twitch twitch**

We're fine, k, I swear

**twitch twitch**


----------



## Henrietta23

If some people would just realize that they can't drive like it's an average Friday afternoon this would a little less of a nightmare. Man, people are selfish, impatient and just plain dumb today! I got stuck trying to get into a parking lot because someone parked in a way that blocked every thing. Then cars tried to come in behind me and blocked the road going by. It was awful. Drivers yelling at ME because I can't fit my ancient Volvo wagon through a 4 foot wide space.....


----------



## glenolam

Sorry, hen...didn't know that was you.



























BWAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!  Just kidding!

ETA - YES I'M STILL AT WORK.  DARN SNOW DAYS PUTTING ME BACK.  I NEED MY 'PUTER BACK!


----------



## dkosh

After the dig out of the pen area.






The smart ones under the overhang.






If you look in the center of the photo one of my dogs is sitting up to her chin in snow. 






More coming next week!


----------

